# My 50 MPH   1952 Whizzer Sportsman



## mikecuda (Oct 30, 2022)

I installed a 4 stroke Honda GX-100 and built the jackshaft with small pulleys to go to the rear Whizzer sheave.  Very fast indeed.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2022)

hope you got good brakes!


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 31, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> hope you got good brakes!



Worksman front wheel with factory brake.   I only open it up on the newly black topped country back road.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 31, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> hope you got good brakes!



Worksman front wheel with factory brake.   I only open it up on the newly black topped country back road.


----------



## Dra (Jan 8, 2023)

Super nice cool and fun who needs stinking brakes


----------

